# macramé



## Palavra (Jan 23, 2011)

Είδος πλέξης. Βρίσκω πολλά _μακραμέ_. Δίκιο έχουν, λέτε;


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 23, 2011)

Εγώ μακραμέ το ξέρω.


----------



## nickel (Jan 23, 2011)

Μακραμέ είναι και στον Πάπυρο, αν το έχετε ανάγκη.


----------



## daeman (Jan 23, 2011)

Τώρα δα θωρώ ηντά 'ναι, για δεν το κάτεχα, αλλά για να το έχω δει και ακούσει μέχρι κι εγώ ο άσχετος με την πλεκτική τέχνη, μάλλον* έτσι λέγεται και ελληνιστί.

Έχει πολλά ευρήματα, αν και στα περισσότερα εξηγείται αμέσως ότι πρόκειται για μια "τεχνική με κόμπους". Ενδιαφέρουσα προέλευση έχει και η τεχνική και η λέξη, όπως λέει η Γουίκι:
In the Western Hemisphere, macramé is believed to have originated with 13th-century Arab weavers. These artisans knotted the excess thread and yarn along the edges of hand-loomed fabrics into decorative fringes on bath towels, shawls, and veils. The Spanish word _macramé_ is derived from the Arabic _migramah_ (مقرمة), believed to mean "striped towel", "ornamental fringe" or "embroidered veil." After the Moorish conquest, the art was taken to Spain, and then spread through Europe. It was introduced into England at the court of Mary II in the late 17th century.

Sailors made macramé objects in off hours while at sea, and sold or bartered them when they landed, thus spreading the art to places like China and the New World. Nineteenth-century British and American sailors made hammocks, bell fringes, and belts from macramé. They called the process "square knotting" after the knot they used most frequently.​Και τώρα που τα είδα όλα αυτά, θυμήθηκα ότι πιτσιρικάδες φτιάχναμε διάφορα τέτοια προχειροτεχνήματα με λεπτά καλώδια με πλαστικό περίβλημα, τ' αγόρια (ανδροπρεπές υλικό, μη μας πει κανείς πως πλέκουμε με νήμα σαν τις τσούπρες).







*Εdit: τι μάλλον; Ο κόσμος το 'χει βούκινο κι εγώ το ψάχνω ακόμα.


----------



## nevergrown (Jan 23, 2011)

To πρώτο πράγμα που μου θύμισε η λέξη είναι τα scoubidou

H λέξη είναι αράβικης προέλευσης 
Διαβάζουμε στη γερμανική Βίκι :

Das Wort Macramé stammt vom arabischen migramah ab. Im arabischen Sprachgebrauch steht dies für „weben“, während Migrama wörtlich Schutz bedeutet. [1] Dagegen steht ‏مقرمة‎ / miqrama für „geknüpfter Schleier“.


----------



## daeman (Jan 23, 2011)

Αυτό ακριβώς εννοούσα ότι φτιάχναμε πιτσιρικάδες, nevergrown!
Ευχαριστώ, δεν ήξερα ότι αγγλιστί λέγεται _Scoubidou, Lanyard, Scoubi, Scoobie, Boondoggle, Craftlace, Gimp. _
Ελληνιστί όμως, μήπως ξέρει κανείς;


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 23, 2011)

Ελληνιστί λέγεται σκουμπιντού.


----------



## daeman (Jan 23, 2011)

Αεί διδασκόμενος μεν, γηράσκω δε. :-(
Ευχαριστώ, Άλεξ.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 23, 2011)

Alexandra said:


> Ελληνιστί λέγεται σκουμπιντού.



Όπως μαθαίνει άλλωστε κανείς αν ψάξει στη Λεξιλογία...


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jan 23, 2011)

Μακραμέ το ξερω κι εγώ (ασχολήθηκα χρονια ολόκληρα, έχω φτιάξει ένα σωρό, τα πουλούσα κιόλας).

Ελληνικά η τέχνη αυτή λέγεται κομποδετική, αλλά σπανίως θα το συναντήσεις έτσι. Έχε το υπόψη σου πάντως για καμμιά πιο "τεχνική" μετάφραση. 

Το αντικείμενο πάντως, το έργο που κατασκευάζεις με την κομποδετική/μακραμέ, λέγεται μόνο μακραμέ ("έφτιαξα ένα μακραμέ" ή "έφτιαξα ένα βραχιόλι μακραμέ").


----------



## danae (Jan 24, 2011)

Αόρατη μελάνη, κι εγώ έχω ασχοληθεί με την κομποδετική/μακραμέ και προσυπογράφω αυτά που γράφεις! :)


----------



## nevergrown (Jan 24, 2011)

drsiebenmal said:


> Όπως μαθαίνει άλλωστε κανείς αν ψάξει στη Λεξιλογία...



Γρήγορα εδώ 



Alexandra said:


> Ελληνιστί λέγεται σκουμπιντού.



Από πού προέρχεται; Ξέρει κανείς;


----------

